# cpu/memory best for LR



## dinkieplinkie (Jun 11, 2010)

Because I need to buy a new PC I'm interested to the experiences of LR-users about the type of cpu and amount of memory in PC that suits LR best. What experiences dou you have with Intel or AMD (4-6 cores) and what's the influence on the speed of LR of the amount of memory (4-8 GB)?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 11, 2010)

Based on my own experience and the experience of many others on the forum, best advice would be to go for the fastest multi-core CPU you can afford. Doesn't have to be THE fastest, but in terms of LR performance I would say that's the area of maximum benefit. RAM is of course also important, but 4 to 6gb should be sufficient (I certainly cannot get LR to use more than 4gb).

Another area to help LR perform would be to look at the number and type of internal drives....the more separation you can achieve between the LR program files, the LR catalog/previews, your picture files, and the ACR Cache the better. Worth having a read through this old thread.....http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=2438.'

Welcome to the Forum, by the way!


----------



## dinkieplinkie (Jun 14, 2010)

Jim, thanks for your information and the link you sent, I think I can make a decent choice now.

Grtz, Dinkie


----------



## ukbrown (Jun 14, 2010)

I would like to suggest that a 64bit OS is needed to use any more than 2GB of ram per process, in the windows world if you only go 32 bit each process of which lightroom is one only has a 2gb address space to use.


----------



## dinkieplinkie (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: minimum requirements graphic card in pc for LR*

I'm about to buy a new pc mainly for working in LR, with Intel I5-75', 4 GB DDR-3, W7 etc., monitor 23". Which type of graphic card is at least required for a decent workflow ??

dinkieplinkie


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 21, 2010)

For current versions of Lr, almost any recent low to mid-range card will be fine performance wise. Photoshop can take advantage of more advanced video cards to offload some work to the Graphics Processor (GPU), but as of now, Lr can't. Another consideration is multiple monitor capability, which again, is more about available plugs, resolutions and interfaces to match your monitor(s)' input, rather than performance.


----------



## dinkieplinkie (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok, thanks for your answers !

dinkie


----------

